# Knoxville, Iowa Swap Meet



## wrongway (Oct 5, 2017)

Here is one from my hometown. I plan to go.


----------



## rrtbike (Oct 9, 2017)

Cool... I might try to make it too!


----------



## rrtbike (Oct 14, 2017)

Its tomorrow!


----------

